# New old levels



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have come here. Now I have to go check all my levels. And there's about 15 of them.

Masons :wallbash:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Stabila is by far the best level, but they are not....pretty. I check our levels in, it is pretty easy, just put 2 together, check them flip them and check them again. Maybe 10-15% are out enough to matter.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*levels*

I am not saying my way is better then the next guy. The way i check for plumb is as follows. Put a screw in wall,hang a plumb bob with fine tread place halogen light 5ft. away,place two fine dots on shadow line, screw metal straight edge to dots.( i used the long part of a 2 piece new drywall square I then glued a block of wood at base of metal, good level rest. This jig has been up for years. IT may appear laborious at first however once in place you are good to go forever. The nice thing is it is foolproof. If gravity ever fails us we are all screwed. Any level i own that passes this test goes to the jobsite,those that don't go to the junk drawer.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*levels*

Out far enough to matter is a very subjective thing. Explain that to the guy building the leed. He starts off with his 2 footer and he is dead nutz. He switches to his 4 footer and now he is off. I f he is lucky it is hard , the mud is still soft enough to bump in. If it is slack he is screwed cause on a veneer or solid wall it more often then not you can not bump it out. Anyone who has experienced this can share the frustration i 'am talking about.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I check my 4' level once a week. A ten year old Johnson that has fallen off scaffold regularly, been smashed with hammers, etc... I bought it at Walmart with a 2' (which only lasted a couple years) for less than $20. I check it by placing it in the same position on something, say a door frame, then flip it. If it reads the same and the level is still straight, it has to be good.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, Dom, a broken clock is correct twice a day, but your method is the fastest, easiest and most accurate way to check it. I do have a level line on the wall, but most seem to prefer checking it against another.


----------

